# 1950s American Automobile Documentary



## SeaBreeze (May 24, 2017)

A tribute to the automobile and it's importance in the American life and economy.


----------



## Pappy (May 25, 2017)

1950s drive-in.


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 25, 2017)

The science of horn tones, who'da thunk it? If they did that documentary today, we wouldn't be able to understand the language, unless they spoke Canadian.... I have been an automobile lover since I could talk, thank you, SeaBreeze, for finding that! Buy the way, the future is here!!!


----------



## Pappy (May 25, 2017)

A beautiful 1952 Studebaker Commander.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2017)




----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 4, 2017)

_
Yes, but the 1953 Studebaker Starlight Coupe was the styling statement of the decade.
_
It was deigned by famed industrial designer Raymond Leowy, who also designed the Coke Bottle, Streamlined Steam Locomotives, and other world-recognized creations.

That was also the year that Studebaker introduced their 120HP V8 engine!

Studebaker began its corporate life as the builder of Covered Wagons in the 19th century.

HiDesertHal


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 8, 2017)

Those were the days of the Packard, the Hudson, the Studebaker, and the Nash.

We had a 1937 Packard Six, a 1928, 1947, and 1949 Hudson, a 1938 Studebaker, and a 1934 Nash.

I learned to drive in the Studebaker at age 13.

 HDH


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 8, 2017)

Those "vintage" cars all seem so modern compared to the cars of the 1930's and 1940's that I remember!  

HDH


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2017)

...you've got it all!


----------

